# EBC green stuff pads



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Guys any experieince with *EBC green stuff*? my 03 SER, I bought axxis metal master and they sqeel badly. can't stand it. 


Thanks Chris 92, 03 SE-R


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sunnysentra said:


> Guys any experieince with *EBC green stuff*? my 03 SER, I bought axxis metal master and they sqeel badly. can't stand it.
> 
> 
> Thanks Chris 92, 03 SE-R


EBC are the worst "High Performance" pads I've ever tried...

Dust every where and squeeling brand new..

Try VGX pads.... had good luck with them in the past..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

EBC sucks plain and simple.

http://carbotecheng.com/
Bobcats are the best street pad

Hawk HPS is second

Semi-metallics suck. Carbon-Ceramic pads are the only way to go (if you dont mind a little dust)

You can shut your curent brakes up with anti-seize.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Zac said:


> Semi-metallics suck. Carbon-Ceramic pads are the only way to go (if you dont mind a little dust)


Like many performance pads, the Bobcats are semi-metallic with ceramic lacing. They are not true carbon-ceramic brake pads.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I have had the "green stuff" on for awhile now, no problems yet! I did have the rotors turned and I bedded the pads myself. (they did make some noise before they were bedded)


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I have the Green Stuff on my Dakota. The stock pads were like blocks of wood; Green Stuff isn't much better in this case.

Go with CarboTech or Nissan pads.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i'll agree with all this info. I had greenstuffs on wilwood calipers. They made badass calipers crappy. Even 4 piston wilwoods couldn't make greenstuffs seem decent.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ReVerm said:


> Like many performance pads, the Bobcats are semi-metallic with ceramic lacing. They are not true carbon-ceramic brake pads.


Are they really?


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

My neigbor put them on his Golf VR6 and autocrossed with them. He liked them, but they are new, 

So bobcats? I heard of these on my titan forum Mossy has them. VGX, heard of them. so those 2. 

Does the Hawk pad have good bite, no squeel, and little dust? Or VGX?

thanks for the help

Chris


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Hawk HPS is nice, quiet and very streetable. I run them on my minivan. Don't purchase the HP+ for street usage...they are track pads and very noisy.


----------



## Presea08 (Feb 22, 2003)

myoung said:


> EBC are the worst "High Performance" pads I've ever tried...
> 
> Dust every where and squeeling brand new..
> 
> Try VGX pads.... had good luck with them in the past..


Anyone tried ferodo Zero pads before?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

never heard of the Ferodo Zero, but I'm running their DS2500 on street and light track use. I step up to a more aggressive pad on heavy braking tracks, but that's only to maximize pad life on the 2500.


----------

